# No, like Frankenstein's MONSTER



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Geez. 

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/...charles-eberle-winona-target-smash-tvs-hammer


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

TVs turn people into mindless zombies - this man was doing the world a favor:googly:

I must confess with head bowed in shame that I have often made the same mistake of using "Frankenstein" as the term for what should be correctly designated as "Frankenstein's monster". My eyes have been opened since becoming a member of the HauntForum


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hammer time!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If it were Sweeps Week, would he have used a broom instead?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was he wearing parachute pants?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hammer and frankie, huh? sounds familiar


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> If it were Sweeps Week, would he have used a broom instead?


You are SO bad!:googly::jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe the witness meant that the man was walking like a mad, lonely scientist...


----------

